# The Movies That You Like A Lot



## Giaguara (Nov 29, 2003)

*What movies do you like a lot?*

I think a thread with ANY of your favorite movies would be awesome .. for those of us who want to see something new and that they never maybe heard of or haven't considered of seeing.

I would especially like if you could suggest some non-American movies, movies that were made in your country... or a long time ago .. or just generally, that are really GOOD. What do you like?   

I think I should start then. 

*Toto' Peppino e Malafemmina*. This is an Italian movie from 1956, in black and white. The main charachter, Toto' (real name Antonio de Curtis) started doing movies in the era of Chaplin, but he was really awesome when the voice came to the movies. His jokes are really hilarious, but they are impossible to translate to other languages. If you know any Italian, you may like his movies. Well, a link to some of the Toto' stuff: www.antoniodecurtis.com

*Cosi' e' la vita*. This is one of the christmas hit movies in Italy, I think it's from 1999. The protagonists are Aldo, Giacomo and Giovanni and they are really funny too. This movie is I think Italy's 'Brother where art thou'.

*Real Women Have Curves*, this is maybe from a year ago, a californian alternative movie .. a mexican origin girl fighting the stupidities of the world .. everyone telling her that she should be size this and that to be good.  Storywise not maybe the most exciting story, but it has a nice, rare, very pody-positive image. (more www.realwomenhavecurves.com)

*I Cento Passi*. A Sicilian movie about Giuseppe Impastato, a famous journalist and anti-mafia speaker who lived close to Palermo, 100 steps (the title is 100 steps in english) from the home of Tano Badalamenti, a famous mafioso... if this movie exists with English texts, it will show a good part of Sicily of the 1970s. (scene-wise, more than in the sense sicilia = mafia.. it's a lot more.)

That's a start, for today.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2003)

*Blade Runner* - so much more to this movie than meets the eye the first time. 

*Altered States* - questioning reality is always an interesting subject for me

*Steppenwolf* - another alternate reality flick. good luck finding this one.

*Lenny* - great look at morality. 

*Labyrinth* - just good fantasy with David Bowie

any Vincent Price movie, but particularly the Dr. Phibes' series. these are hilarious.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 29, 2003)

My Favs I'd have to say are, from what I remember at the moment:

La Espina Del Diablo (IIRC)
Grave of the Fireflies
Hook
Disney/Pixar movies (Toy Stories, Monsters Inc, Finding Nemo, Ice Age...)
Shrek
The Crow 1 and 3

Cant think of more, I recall making a PHP/MySQL app of this very subject - but I don't remember what I did with it! heh


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 29, 2003)

Hmm...my favorite movies are:

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas:  A beautifully done movie based on a true story about a news reporter with suitcase of drugs and a lawyer 

Donnie Darko:  Great trippy movie about a kid who can see his future...and a deranged one eyed rabbit :|

Requiem For A Dream:  A movie about a young couple a close friend of theirs and their adventure through the world of drug addiction.

American Beauty: Another great flick that I enjoyed.  A story about a guy going through his mid-life crisis and being attracted to his daughters best teenage friend 

American History X:  Edward Nortons best performance in my opinion...great movie about the skinhead culture of america.

Clerks:  Low budget film about the life of a convenient store employee.  Heh...the start of the legendary Jay and Silent bob.

Trainspotting:  A great movie about druggies and their struggles to stay alive in the UK.

The Devils Advocate:  I like this one...just very very creepy.

The Shawshank Redemption:  A wonderful movie about a guy in jail and his friendships and eventual escape from jail.

The Matrix(1st one):  What can i say..it was like the star wars of my generation.

A Beautiful Mind:  Great movie about a schizo professor and his life.

The Green Mile:  Loved this movie.....read the book first 

Many more that i like, but that's all i could think of at the moment


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 30, 2003)

Hmm...here are some of my favorites. (In no particular order)

*The Crow* (1st one)
*The Dark Crystal* - an excellent movie! Suprised no one else said it yet. 
*Shawshank Redemption*
*What Dreams May Come* (if you like alternative realities, Ed, you'd probably like this one.  If you haven't seen it already)
*Time Bandits* Heh, this one's hilarious
*The 'Burbs*
*Nothing to Lose*
*The 13th Warrior* (The acting was so-so, but the story line is great)
*Twister* - probably my most watched movie
*The Evil Dead, The Evil Dead 2, Army of Darkness* - you'd probably not like those movies, though, Gia. 
*Hackers*
*The Prophecy 1, 2, & 3*
*Hudson Hawk* - probably my 2nd most watched movie
*The Princess Bride*
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off*
*The Secret of NIMH*
*Blade Runner* A most execellent movie, as Ed already pointed out
*Anastasia* - Cartoon, but a great one
*Nightmare Before Christmas* - a classic, in my book
*Big Trouble in Little China* - if I need a good laugh, I'll always pop this one in. 
*The Shadow* - 
*Edward Scissorhands*
*Labyrinth* (Err, though David Bowie starts getting to me by the end of the movie )
*The Usual Suspects* - An awesome movie.  Ed, if you haven't seen this one, I highly recommend it.
*Insert Just About Every Disney Movie Here* - yeah, I admit it, I like Disney movies.


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

My favorite movie: *Pi!!!*  ::ha::  I've never actually seen it... 

My _real_ favorite movie: The Matrix, circa 1999.  That's the only one that comes to mind, really.


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 30, 2003)

without mentioning too many movies that have been widely seen, _A Clockwork Orange, Dr. Strangelove, and The Last Temptation of Christ_


----------



## Harvey (Nov 30, 2003)

I saw Pi, that was freakin crazy.

It's always so hard to think about favorite movies.  One interesting one that comes to mind is 

YOJIMBO by Kurosawa.  
Last man Standing with Bruce Willis was based on Yojimbo.  

It's about a masterless samurai who walks into a town in the middle of a gang war and he plays both sides.  Very very cool.


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 30, 2003)

_Reservoir Dogs_ is another movie along those lines


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2003)

"Serendipity" Surprised me a lot!


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 1, 2003)

Too many movies that I like A LOT! No space to list them here


----------



## Randman (Dec 1, 2003)

A few not mentioned: Unforgiven (Eastwood's epic).
Any Monty Python movie.
A Fish Called Wanda (Kevin Kline deserved the Oscar).
GoodFellas (underrated film).
The Big Lebowski (I'm The Dude").
JFK (most excellent cast).
Fast Times At Ridgemont High (so many actors got their start on this one).
The Untouchables (perfect gangster noir).
Ronin (best car chases).
Midnight Run (DeNiro's conversion to comic actor).
Rocky I & II (before Stallone was a joke).
Moulin Rouge (so tacky, it's great).
The Royal Tennenbaums (too clever by half).
Old Hong Kong cop movies with Jackie Chan or Chow Yun Fatt).
Any Bruce Lee movie.
Pacino flicks (ScarFace, Dog Day Afternoon, Serpico, Carlito's Way).
Apt Pupil (intensely suspenseful).
Any Hitchcock movie.
Purple Rain (Prince could act, even if it was himself).
The Terminator (I'll be back).
Young Frankenstein ("That's Frahn-ken-stein").


----------



## Arden (Dec 1, 2003)

hulkaros said:
			
		

> Too many movies that I like A LOT! No space to list them here


 Indeed.  Beyond the Matrix, I can never really think of anything.

I don't think I've seen anything enough times to count, except maybe the Star Trek or Star Wars movies.


----------



## diablojota (Dec 1, 2003)

The Pirates of Silicon Valley


----------



## Randman (Dec 1, 2003)

Ok, two more. Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan ("Revenge is a dish best served cold").
Ed Wood (great movie).


----------



## quiksan (Dec 1, 2003)

I haven't had a lot of movies come out in the past few years that have made THAT huge of an impression on me.  So part of my list is a little more old school:

Cool Hand Luke
Tombstone
The Usual Suspects
Braveheart
Dazed & Confused
original StarWars Trilogy (eps 4,5,6)
The Hustler
The Color of Money
The Godfather

Heat
Ronin
Black Hawk Down
Matrix (1st one)
Ocean's 11 (remake)
Orange County
Happy Gilmore


I know there's a lot more that I haven't listed - I'm just brain cramping... but these are a good start.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh, some more .. that I forgot.

*Requiem For A Dream* One of my all time favorites.
*Trainspotting.* Just hilarious.
*Pirates Of The Caribbean* maybe the best movie I have seen this year in cinema.
*Shrek*, *Ice Age*, *Monsters Inc* and many many cartoons like these. I love them. Finding Nemo was good but maybe not as appealing than Monsters Inc .. Oh, and the Aardman type movies like *Chicken Run* of course.
*Central Station* (Brazilian, I think from 98 or 99).. impressive. If you like Braz/ian movies, you'll like *City Of God* (Cidade de Deus) too.
I love Spanish movies. Almodovar is one of my early cinematographic fascinations, so I'd add *Live Flesh* (Carne Tremula), *All About My Mother* (Todo Sobre Mi Madre) and *Talk To Her* (Hable Con Ella) to the goooood movies-list. There are others of his I haven't seen yet, but when I find them, I'll see obviously, e.g. Women on the Edge of Nerval Breakdown (something like that). 
*Matrix* part 1 was fine, it didn't make me want to see part 2, .. now I can't decide if the part 3 is any better or worse than part 2.
*Godfather* trilogy is a classic. I've seen the movies in Spanish and Italian .. and the next round will be in English. I like most mafia parodies I've seen. If you like Godfathers and *Godfellas*, you'll love that City of God (above) too... it is, kind of, Rio's godfellas, a gangster movie with humor. 
*ChungKing Express* has fabulous camera use in its stories.
More European movies that were good: *Malena*, *Life Is Beautiful*, *Il Postino*, *Il Nuovo Cinema Paradiso* (these all being Italian), *Lucia Y El Sexo* (Spanish), *Drifting Clouds* (Kauas Pilvet Karkaavat) and *Man Without A Past* (director of these two being Aki Kaurismaki). (Enough for today..)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 2, 2003)

Let's see if I can add a few...

Forrest Gump -- thought cheezy and dumb by a few, I think it really shows Hank's magnificent acting ability and the story is completely genius.  I love the way past events are influenced by Gump's presence... i.e., the desegregation scene where he picks up the black girl's book for her and the Ford scene.

Fight Club -- every man's testosterone flick.  Brilliant.

E.T. -- I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet!

The Karate Kid -- a classic.  Boy overcomes poverty and dicovers inner strength, confidence and love through martial arts training.

Braveheart/Patriot -- ever notice that these two flicks are identical in plot, just set in different time periods, or is it just me?

Saving Private Ryan -- if you can make it through the first fifteen minutes of the film, you're good to go.  Especially the quick clip in the beginning where the soldier is searching for his severed arm, picks it up and runs off with it dangling from his hand.

Blow -- Johnny Depp at one of his bests.

Traffic -- "That 70's Show" kid deals/does crack while his girlfriend's father is the leader of the Drug Enforcement Council.

The Wall -- watch this one stoned or tripping.  If you don't do drugs, you won't get the message.

Finding Nemo -- watched this one because of the girlfriend.  I loved it.


----------



## pds (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm going old on y'all but I love Amadeus, could watch it over and over. Same with Fiddler on the Roof.

and schmaltzy, Paulie, lovely story about the trials and tribulations of a parrot that really talks.

I liked Matt Damon and Danny Devito in Rainman. Actually Devito is one of the few actors (along with Pacino) that will make me watch any movie.

My Cousin Vinny - Joe Pesci is a hilarious new york conny/lawyer in Herman Munster's (Fred Gwynn) southern courtroom.

Sixth Sense is sublime...

Ghost is one for watching with the sweetheart.

A man called Horse.

Of others mentioned already I second Bladerunner (top 10) Tombstone, Wrath of Khan, Unforgiven and Shawshank.

Last seen, Pirates of the Carribean - just a scream!


----------



## toast (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm in a cyberpunk mood at the moment.

- Blade Runner (Ridley Scott)

My ultimate reference. Probably the darkest film I ever saw, along with Touch of Evil (Orson Welles).

- Videodrome (David Cronenberg)

Videodrome is very much like Existenz. Cronenberg is an intelligent reader of Philip K. Dick, he knows how to film the cyberpunk way. James Wood (main actor) is exceptional.

The concept of cyberpunk (what boundaries between the man and the machine) has alway fascinated me. If I had two films to recommend today, I'd recommend those two.

Finding Nemo is great too, for those who cannot stand cyberpunk !


----------



## Cat (Dec 2, 2003)

I just saw "The Impostors": very funny!

When I was young I liked all of the Bud Spencer/Terence Hill movies and stuff like Mad Max.

One of the few movies that left me completely awed was "Metropolis". I am really, really impressed at the power in old cinematography, "Metropolis" and "Panzerkreuzer Potemkin" (don't know the English title) are absolutely amazing.

And I like Giaguara's movies!   Indeed "Il Postino" is wonderful. Also "Non ci resta che piangere" and "La vita é bella" are very good.


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2003)

Did I answer this thread already? Dunno...  Anyway:

"À la folie - pas du tout" // a very nicely made thriller with 'Amélie' in quite a different role...

"Fanfan et Alexandre" // now THAT's what I call a beautiful movie. 80s, I guess, and French. So many of our readers here probably wouldn't like it, anyway...? (And: CAN'T find this thing on DVD... I only have an old VHS copy...)

"Dark City" // like 'Matrix' - only better and without bad sequels. (from the regisseur of 'The Crow'...)

"Audition" // one of the most beautiful and cruel movies I've ever seen. Not for the faint at heart, though. People vomited at the end of the movie in cinemas. Others fainted. Japanese. _That's_ what I call a thriller. ;-)


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh, forgot the most important one (and this is not a joke for insiders only): "Memento" ;-)


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 2, 2003)

> I liked Matt Damon and Danny Devito in Rainman. Actually Devito is one of the few actors (along with Pacino) that will make me watch any movie.


 Don't you mean the Rainmaker??  Rain Man was with Dustin Hoffman and Tom Cruise


speaking of Dustin Hoffman "Midnight Cowboy"  good movie


----------



## pds (Dec 3, 2003)

AH yes, Rainmaker, so much one of my favorites I can never forget the name


----------



## Randman (Dec 3, 2003)

Original Ocean's 11 is so much better than the lame remake.


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 3, 2003)

Randman said:
			
		

> Original Ocean's 11 is so much better than the lame remake.


 Def the ending of the original is sooo much better


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 3, 2003)

Anything to do with *Star Trek*, *Hannibal "The Cannibal" Lectur*, *What Dreams May Come* with Robin Williams, *The Birdcage*, *The Andromeda Strain*, *2001: A Space Odyssey*, *Finding Nemo*, *Creator* with Peter O'Tool and Virginia Madsen, *Aliens* and sequels, *Artificial Intelligence*, *Saving Private Ryan*.  Gosh there are so many more I could list.


----------



## ora (Dec 4, 2003)

Many already mentioned and also

Harvey (Great jimmy stewart film featuring invisible 6 foot white rabbit - see my sig)
The Limey (Sodeburgh ripping off point blank, but a very pretty film)
All Kevin Smith's films (though dogma isn't quite up to standard)
Being There (Peter Sellers at his most awesome as an austic guy)
Suicide Kings (Christopher Walken film)


Dark Asian stuff- Audition already mentioned but also:

Ring (Japanese not crappy american version, and not sequels either)
Dead or Alive (Best first scene ever - so much action that it looks like a trailer till you realize you've been watching it for 10 minutes)
Battle Royal
Beat Takeshi stuff - especially American crossover movie Brother


Not films- but i have them on DVD and are just so good :
Bill Hicks stuff  -the world's best ever comedian, and a deep thinker as well! If only he was still with us....
Brass Eye - A UK series by surreal master Chris Morris - amazing dark political/social satire


ora


----------



## toast (Dec 4, 2003)

Ring ! Ring is the film I forgot to mention !
I love it. Ringu 0-1-2, v1 being the best IMHO.


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 4, 2003)

I found Identity to be an interesting film, maybe not on par with a lot on this list but still fun and interesting


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2003)

Any James Bond
Any Tarentino and Rodriges
Any Monthy Python
Most Besson's (Leon, 5th Element)
Any Leone

And more specific
Dobberman
La Dolce Vita
8 Women


----------



## toast (Dec 6, 2003)

"Dobberman" is strange but quite enjoyable. You may enjoy "Le Poulpe" too


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 7, 2003)

Snatch (London gangsters, unlicensed boxing, an Irish gypsy boxing champion (Brad Pitt) , a huge diamond, a dog, an ex-KGB arms dealer... If you haven't seen this it's def. worth a look! Directed by Guy Richie with great cast, Pitt, Jason Statham, Benicio Del Toro...

Bladerunner directors cut
Shawshank Redemption
Both of LOR fims so far
First Matrix film
The Sum Of All Fears
Just joking about the last one 

Somebody mentioned The Dark Crystal, is that one of the Jim Henson creature shop films? It sounds familiar. If I'm thinking of the same film I'd like to see it again, it must be 9/10 years since I saw it!


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 13, 2003)

A Fish Called Wanda (Kevin Kline deserved the Oscar).---Loved that movie

 The Royal Tennenbaums (too clever by half).--Clever....Too clever indeed, hehe.  There is another one just like this one..i think from the same director, i forget the name though about a school kid.... :|


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 14, 2003)

was it Rushmore?


----------

